# john deere 400 throttle problem



## hereitis1967 (Dec 5, 2016)

I got a john deere 400 backhoe with a diesel. the throttle is stuck on almost full throttle. all linkages move freely can I take the injector pump apart to fix the linkage inside


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy hereitis1967,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

If you can post your injection pump make and model number, I'll get my buddy who is an expert on injection pumps, to answer your question.


----------



## hereitis1967 (Dec 5, 2016)

it is a roosa master pump and model number is non existent on the pump. the throttle shaft is on a like a 1/8 pipe on end of the injector pump not on the top like the newer backhoes. im thinking it is stuck or a governor spring is broken. I ordered a book from yesterdays tractors so I can see wheres the governor and how it works inside the pump. im used to gas engines if spring is broken they default to idle like on a lawn mower. but I don't know much about diesels tho


----------



## RM-MN (Sep 11, 2015)

Here are a couple links that might help you diagnose and repair the pump. Without knowing what pump model you have these won't be specific but might give you a hint.

http://www.stanadyne.com/dealerportal/ssi/english/Product Manual/99523.pdf

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCPWHv2jJZE[/ame]

And for one more way to kill some time here's a link to pictures of Roosa Master pumps. You might fine the exact model in here. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=roo...SOxu7QAhWDQCYKHdqqBzwQsAQIXg&biw=1014&bih=616


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

hereitis1967,

I contacted my injection pump buddy with your questions. Here is what he said:

*"If its a Roosa Master, sure, you can remove the top cover, its just 3 screws.. nothing is going to fly out at ya..
The metering valve might be stuck?? the only thing to watch out for is:
- the pump is going to be full of fuel, so, shut off at the tank and drain thru the side cover 1st.
- DONT BREAK THE SCREWS on the top cover..
Post back when the TC is off and they have more questions." *

So, proceed forward, and post back with any questions you may encounter.


----------



## hereitis1967 (Dec 5, 2016)

I cant remove the top cover since it doesn't have one. it is a model c pump if they know 1967 backhoes they don't have a top cover with 3 screws in it like I said before the throttle is in back of the pump not in the top cover the owner of backhoe gave me repair guide and it says if the injection pump needs to be serviced take it to john deere or a diesel specialist with the testing tools too rebuild the pump and need john dere extra book to do it the catalog that you can rebuild everything on this backhoe it tells you but the injection pump


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the pump, There are 2 different model C pumps. Or maybe get a model number off the engine? 

Regarding the model C pump, there are no parts other than gasket kits available.. everything else is going to be used.. if you can find used parts. Parts are virtually extinct.

My injection pump buddy can free up his throttle for you but he won't warranty the pump....


----------



## hereitis1967 (Dec 5, 2016)

http://i293.photobucket.com/albums/mm50/RangierRover/DSCF4058.jpg

there the picture of the pump I got


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hereitis1967,

Check the attached diagrams. Is this your pump?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I'll bet the gear & shaft is stripped.. parts are not available. IF its just the gear, you can turn it 180* and reinstall but if the shaft is stripped, its done.
Just pay attention to the throttle position at idle and full.. reference a clock face.
Remove the throttle linkage..Looking at the side of the pump, lets say idle is at 12:00 and full is at 2:00. for reference only..
Remove the 7/16 cap from the back of the shaft, low idle adjustment. Leave the adj. alone.
Remove the allen screw while holding the nut on the back side of the throttle assembly.
See the gear, take it out and check the condition of it and the shaft.
If the gear is stripped, turn it 1/2 way around and reinstall.
Put the cap back on and reassemble the throttle lever to the correct angles.
I hope this helps.. my email is> thepumpguysc at aol dot com if you need more help.


----------



## hereitis1967 (Dec 5, 2016)

ok thanks now that I have a picture of the pump and what you said that. this is a problem why it will throttle uncontrollable tearing it apart soon to see what I got. looks like guy is done with backhoe or drive it till motor blows such a shame everything works on it they don't built them like this now. its not a china pos


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

You have several options, you tear it down, let me do it, order an updated pump kit from JD.
If your calling around for a pump kit, tell them you have a "C" pump and need to update it to a "JDB" pump..


----------



## hereitis1967 (Dec 5, 2016)

*throttle fixed*

thank you sixbales that pictures helped me out part number 17939 was missing on the shaft and not turning nothing I made one from a piece of metal and now it throttles up and down,


----------

